# Pedir la vez



## Tatzingo

Hola a todos,

Hace poco cuando estuve en españa, me fije en el siguiente; en varias tiendas, habia unas noticias avisandoles a los clientes de "pedir la vez"
Para mi, es una curiosidad porque normalmente cuando entro en una tienda, es evidente quien es la ultima en la cola...

Me podeis decir si es un costumbre muy commun en españa?
Y lo de pedir la vez es un guia o una norma concreta que se tiene que seguir?

Tatz.


----------



## Juanillo

Hola! 

Si, es algo muy común en España sobre todo en mercados o comercios donde puede haber mucha clientela y puede ser confuso quien "tiene la vez" (a quien le toca)
De echo, en los mercados de cierto tamaño hay unas maquinas que reparten unos papeles con un numero, es decir, cuando uno llega a el mercado o tienda tiene que recoger el numero de la máquina y la persona del mercado o tienda va diciendo los números hasta que te toque.

Espero que lo entiendas !!!!


----------



## luis masci

¿Así se dice en España? Me resulta curioso, eso de “pedir la vez” aquí no sería para nada entendido. 
Aquí se dice "saque número" y se sacan de una maquinita que me imagino será la misma que Juanillo dice.
(hablamos la misma lengua pero…  )


----------



## Rayines

Claro, se toma "vez" como "turno".

Volviendo a la RAE:

*vez**.*(Del lat. _vicis_).
*1.* f. Alternación de las cosas por turno u orden sucesivo.

*turno**.*
*2.* m. *vez* (tiempo u ocasión de hacer una cosa por orden).


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Eso es porque en España respetamos el orden y las colas de espera mucho menos que en Inglaterra  Creo que es propio de tiendas y mercados, donde es incómodo quedarse perfectamente en una fila cuando podrías estar mirando los productos de alrededor; porque en otros sitios, como los bancos, donde sólo te interesa la ventanilla donde te van a atender, las colas están más definidas y suele ser claro quién es el último. 

La expresión "pedir la vez" es un regionalismo, no se usa en todos sitios.


----------



## Laia

Yo a esto le llamo "pedir turno" o, en el caso de que haya máquina, "coger un número".

Ésta es la máquina: su turno


----------



## abrahamisc

Hola.
En México hay letreros que dicen "tome su turno", para el caso de que haya máquina dispensadora de boletitos con tu número asignado. Si no hay, pues ni modo, te toca hacer fila.

Saludos.


----------



## Tatzingo

Hola,

Gracias a todos por las respuestas!

Tatz.


----------



## wsitiplaju

En EU también es muy común en ciertos lugares: 1. en el carnicero, y 2. en ciertas oficinas del gobierno donde hay MUCHA gente y la espera es MUY larga.


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias a ustedes (¡y Mi Reina! ) que explicaron el significado de la frase "pedir la vez".  Lo que no entiendo todavía es que si cuando entras la tienda y ves el letrero diciendo que hay que pedir la vez, ¿significa que tienes que formarte en cola/fila?  ¿O tienes que decir algo en voz alta (literalmente, pedir tu turno)?

Hace poco, yo también pregunté sobre los diferentes puntos de vista acerca de las filas:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=130204.  

Saludos.


----------



## oxazol

No. Precisamente "pedir la vez" es para no tener que hacer cola. Se diría
¿quién da la vez? o más normal ¿quién es el último?

Como ya sabes quién era el último no hace falta hacer cola, sabes que detrás de esa persona vas tú.


----------



## Artabros

La forma más sencilla y habitual de "pedir la vez" es, símplemente, la de preguntar al entrar en un comercio de "cola difusa": ¿Quién es el último?
También he oido lo de ¿quién da la vez?, pero menos frecuentemente.


----------



## Rayines

oxazol said:
			
		

> No. Precisamente "pedir la vez" es para no tener que hacer cola. Se diría
> ¿quién da la vez? o más normal ¿quién es el último?
> 
> Como ya sabes quién era el último no hace falta hacer cola, sabes que detrás de esa persona vas tú.


Ah!...¡Qué interesante!...en Argentina esto sería imposible. Si preguntas algo así habiendo mucha gente, nadie te responde, y luego todos se abalanzarían sobre el mostrador! . Así que, número, o a la cola....o nada! .


----------



## tvdxer

?Como se traduce (a ingles) "pedir la vez"?  "Order the turn" no tiene razon, pero estoy cierto que alguien aqui puede traducirlo.


----------



## luis masci

Tvdxer, como “pedir la vez” no lo entiendo ni siquiera en español no puedo traducirlo al inglés. Pero como habitualmente lo escucho aquí es: “¿Quién sigue?”
And it wold be translated as: who is the next? 



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> Ésta es la máquina: su turno


Supongo que la máquina que exhibió Laia existe en lugares gubernamentales o de empresas, no creo que en cualquier almacén, carnicería o ferretería (por más primer mundo que vosotros tengáis) 

P.D. doy fe de lo que Rayines dice


----------



## fenixpollo

Una pequeña corrección, luis:





			
				luis masci said:
			
		

> who is the next?


 _Who's next?_  o _Whose turn is it?_  Tampoco se necesitaría mucho en los Estados Unidos, donde la costumbre más bien es tomar la ficha como dice Laia, si es que hay, o simplemente observar quién ha entrado después de ti y saber que todos van primero de ti, menos ése.


----------



## luis masci

Rayines said:
			
		

> Ah!...¡Qué interesante!...en Argentina esto sería imposible. Si preguntas algo así habiendo mucha gente, nadie te responde, y luego todos se abalanzarían sobre el mostrador! . Así que, número, o a la cola....o nada! .


Quisiera agregar otra cosita que tanto vale para este hilo como para el de Fenixpollo que también estuve siguiendo. 
El no respetar el turno o la fila es en definitiva una falta de consideración hacia los demás, una muestra de egoísmo, que parece ser directamente proporcional al tamaño de la ciudad en cuestión. 
Quiero decir con esto que en ciudades pequeñas y pueblos del interior, donde el respeto por el prójimo es todavía bien valorado, esto no pasa. 
Apoyé lo que Rayines dijo porque ella vive en Buenos Aires y yo también vivo en una ciudad grande. Pero creo que sería injusto meter a la Argentina entera dentro de la misma bolsa.


----------



## Laia

luis masci said:
			
		

> Tvdxer, como “pedir la vez” no lo entiendo ni siquiera en español no puedo traducirlo al inglés. Pero como habitualmente lo escucho aquí es: “¿Quién sigue?”
> (...)
> Supongo que la máquina que exhibió Laia existe en lugares gubernamentales o de empresas, no creo que en cualquier almacén, carnicería o ferretería (por más primer mundo que vosotros tengáis)


Hola,
si a mi me hubiesen dicho "pedir la vez" hace 2 días, no hubiese entendido tampoco nada. Yo a eso le llamo "pedir turno", como dije antes. Así que en lo primero estoy de acuerdo contigo.
Respecto a la máquina... ¡estás equivocado!  Justamente dónde más se utiliza es en los mercados (en la carnicería, pescadería, frutería, panadería...) y en los supermercados.



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> (...) Tampoco se necesitaría mucho en los Estados Unidos, donde la costumbre más bien es tomar la ficha como dice Laia, si es que hay, o simplemente observar quién ha entrado después de ti y saber que todos van primero de ti, menos ése.


 
jejje... aquí nada. Si no hay máquina, se pregunta: "¿quén va el último?" Supongo que es una manera de que todo el mundo se dé cuenta de que estás ahí!


----------



## luis masci

Laia said:
			
		

> *Respecto a la máquina... ¡estás equivocado!  Justamente dónde más se utiliza es en los mercados (en la carnicería, pescadería, frutería, panadería...) y en los supermercados.*
> 
> 
> ¿Vos me estás diciendo que hasta en la verdulería de tu esquina tienen esas pantallas que hacen sonar un “ding-dong” para llamar la atención y luego exhiben el número???
> Disculpáme que siga siendo escéptico. No es que no te crea… se que decís la verdad, pero probablemente estás hablando del centro de Barcelona y no de la zona suburbana, de las barriadas.
> Te cuento lo más gráficamente que me sea posible como es aquí:
> En la verdulería de Don Manolo no hay números, ¿para que? Nunca se juntan más de 2 o 3 clientes a la vez. Pero donde la cantidad de clientes sí lo justifica, hay al lado de la puerta un talonario de 100 números. Cada persona que entra saca uno.
> Los despachantes van llamando (a viva voz) por el número de orden; el cliente entrega su número que es colocado en un pinche, de manera que el despachante que se desocupa mira allí en que número ha quedado y “canta” el número que sigue.
> Tan simple como eso.
> 
> P. D. Perdón por usar mi español argentinizado


----------



## Laia

luis masci said:
			
		

> ¿Vos me estás diciendo que hasta en la verdulería de tu esquina tienen esas pantallas que hacen sonar un “ding-dong” para llamar la atención y luego exhiben el número???
> Disculpáme que siga siendo escéptico. No es que no te crea… se que decís la verdad, pero probablemente estás hablando del centro de Barcelona y no de la zona suburbana, de las barriadas.
> Te cuento lo más gráficamente que me sea posible como es aquí:
> En la verdulería de Don Manolo no hay números, ¿para que? Nunca se juntan más de 2 o 3 clientes a la vez. Pero donde la cantidad de clientes sí lo justifica, hay al lado de la puerta un talonario de 100 números. Cada persona que entra saca uno.
> Los despachantes van llamando (a viva voz) por el número de orden; el cliente entrega su número que es colocado en un pinche, de manera que el despachante que se desocupa mira allí en que número ha quedado y “canta” el número que sigue.
> Tan simple como eso.
> 
> P. D. Perdón por usar mi español argentinizado


 
sí, bueno, el ejemplo típico es la charcutería. Pues sí, en todas las charcuterías de mi barrio (bueno, debería decir "en las charcuterías que conozco de mi barrio") está la máquina, y no vivo en el centro, vivo en el Eixample, concretamente, en el izquierdo. Tú vas, coges número y la pantalla indica, aunque eso no evita que la dependienta grite el número también. Si sólo hay 3 personas, aunque esté la máquina instalada, pasamos de ella, y no la utilizamos. La apagan y ya está. Pero en las horas punta siempre funciona. En los sitios donde no hay máquina, se dice "¿quién es el último?" al llegar, y ya está... 

Bueno, me estás haciendo dudar... es que yo no voy mucho a hacer la compra... jajaja... siempre "tengo que estudiar..." jajaja

P.D: perdón por mi español catalanizado


----------



## Rayines

> Quiero decir con esto que en ciudades pequeñas y pueblos del interior, donde el respeto por el prójimo es todavía bien valorado, esto no pasa.
> Apoyé lo que Rayines dijo porque ella vive en Buenos Aires y yo también vivo en una ciudad grande. Pero creo que sería injusto meter a la Argentina entera dentro de la misma bolsa.


¡Sí, claro, totalmente de acuerdo con esto!


----------



## carlosch

luis masci said:


> Tvdxer, como “pedir la vez” no lo entiendo ni siquiera en español no puedo traducirlo al inglés. Pero como habitualmente lo escucho aquí es: “¿Quién sigue?”
> And it wold be translated as: who is the next?
> 
> 
> Supongo que la máquina que exhibió Laia existe en lugares gubernamentales o de empresas, no creo que en cualquier almacén, carnicería o ferretería (por más primer mundo que vosotros tengáis)
> 
> P.D. doy fe de lo que Rayines dice



La verdad que a mi me suena desagradable al oído, me parece una frase hecha extraña ya que acá diríamos ¿Quién es el último? o ¿A quién le toca el último turno? ¿Dónde termina la cola o la fila?
Cuando la escuché por primera vez de boca de un español creía que deseaba pedir la orden junto conmigo, en mi turno o sea 'pedir a la vez'. 
Para los latinoamericanos esta frase es muy confusa.


----------



## Tomby

Tatzingo said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Hace poco cuando estuve en España, me fije en el siguiente; en varias tiendas, había unas noticias avisándoles a los clientes de "pedir la vez"
> Para mi, es una curiosidad porque normalmente cuando entro en una tienda, es evidente quien es la ultima en la cola...
> 
> ¿Me podéis decir si es un costumbre muy común en España?
> ¿Y lo de pedir la vez es una guía o una norma concreta que se tiene que seguir?
> 
> Tatz.


Pedir y dar la vez: _¿Quién da la vez?_ o _¿Quién es el último?_
Algo indispensable para la buena convivencia. Al parecer típico de España. Y además práctico excepto en mi pueblo porque los comercios tienen una máquina expendedora de turnos pero no la usan. Cuando hay una gran confusión y nadie sabe delante o detrás de quien iba es cuando el comerciante decide ponerla en funcionamiento. 
Pero no sólo se usa en los puestos de un mercado. Por ejemplo, en las Agencias Tributarias (ahora estamos en la época de la "declaración de renta"), en los ambulatorios médicos, por ejemplo para hacerse unos análisis, etc.
En fin, que me gusta pedir y dar la vez, o "la tanda", como acostumbro a decir. La verdad que me crispan los _colones_, me refiero a los caraduras que se cuelan sin respetar a los que pacientemente esperamos nuestro turno.


----------



## RIU

luis masci said:


> El no respetar el turno o la fila es en definitiva una falta de consideración hacia los demás, una muestra de egoísmo, que parece ser directamente proporcional al tamaño de la ciudad en cuestión.


 
Y proporcional a la edad... Por aquí los "expertos" en colarse son los abuelos (bueeeeno, bastantes de ellos). No se cortan un pelo y a la que te despistas ya se van con la compra hecha.


----------



## OrCuS

Normalmente hay máquina. Si no la hay o hay poca gente se pregunta quién da la vez o quién es el último, dependiendo de la zona. Se hace así en vez de hacer cola porque es más cómodo (si hay sillas puedes sentarte) y porque además muchas veces el comercio es muy pequeño para formar una cola como tal.


----------



## melibea56

Tatzingo said:


> Hace poco cuando estuve en españa, me fije en el siguiente; en varias tiendas, habia unas noticias avisandoles a los clientes de "pedir la vez"
> Para mi, es una curiosidad porque normalmente cuando entro en una tienda, es evidente quien es la ultima en la cola...
> 
> Me podeis decir si es un costumbre muy commun en españa?
> Y lo de pedir la vez es un guia o una norma concreta que se tiene que seguir?


En España es muy habitual "pedir la vez", "pedir turno", "pedir la tanda", en diferentes regiones se utilizan términos diferentes, pero todos están relacionados con preguntar quien es el último en una fila cuando se espera el turno.
Actualmente en muchos lugares ya existen máquinas expendedoras de números que solucionan el problema.
Creo que en general cuando estamos esperando nuestro turno, a los españoles se nos hace pesado estar todo el tiempo detrás de la persona que tenemos delante y nos entretenemos mirando los mostradores, hablando con la gente o aprovechando para hacer otras cosas mientras nos toca el turno. En este caso le decimos al que tenemos delante que nos guarde el turno, eso quiere decir que si viene alguien detrás nuestro, el que tenemos delante le dirá que hay otra persona delante de él aunque esté ausente.
A mi personalmente me gusta, es una escusa para hablar con la gente que tienes alrededor, pero creo que no debemos ser el único pais, hace años en New York haciendo cola en una tienda alguien que acababa de entrar preguntó : "The last?" Y creo que no era español.



carlosch said:


> La verdad que a mi me suena desagradable al oído, me parece una frase hecha extraña ya que acá diríamos ¿Quién es el último? o ¿A quién le toca el último turno? ¿Dónde termina la cola o la fila?
> Cuando la escuché por primera vez de boca de un español creía que deseaba pedir la orden junto conmigo, en mi turno o sea 'pedir a la vez'.
> Para los latinoamericanos esta frase es muy confusa.


 
Pedir la vez, o el turno , o la tanda, es la acción de preguntar quien es el último, nosotros tambien lo hacemos igual que vosotros, al que está al final, le preguntamos si él es realmente el último y es una forma de asegurarnos que el que tenemos delante nos reconoce por si más adelante hay alguien que pretende colarse y tambien porque a veces hay gente fuera aunque no esté en la cola y entonces nos lo comunican.
En EEUU cuando hay mucha gente tambien preguntan ... the last?, pero estoy segura que es algo muy habitual en muchos otros paises.



Rayines said:


> Ah!...¡Qué interesante!...en Argentina esto sería imposible. Si preguntas algo así habiendo mucha gente, nadie te responde, y luego todos se abalanzarían sobre el mostrador! . Así que, número, o a la cola....o nada! .


 
Yo tambien pienso que es una falta de respeto, una falta de educación, una falta de urbanismo y un exceso de egoismo, llegar a una tienda llena de gente que hace rato que espera y pasar delante de todos para que te atiendan el primero.
Aquí en España, la persona que se cuela, está muy mal vista y se expone a que menos bonita le digan de todo.



fenixpollo said:


> Gracias a ustedes (¡y Mi Reina! ) que explicaron el significado de la frase "pedir la vez". Lo que no entiendo todavía es que si cuando entras la tienda y ves el letrero diciendo que hay que pedir la vez, ¿significa que tienes que formarte en cola/fila? ¿O tienes que decir algo en voz alta (literalmente, pedir tu turno)?
> 
> Hace poco, yo también pregunté sobre los diferentes puntos de vista acerca de las filas: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=130204.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Yo creo que haya o no haya letrero, cuando veas que en un lugar hay gente esperando ser atendida y no haya una cola bien definida debes preguntar ¿quien es el último? en voz alta, pero sin pasarte, normalmente los últimos suelen estar cerca de donde tu hayas llegado y no hace falta pegar un alarido. En seguida te contestará alguien diciendo soy yo.


----------



## carlosch

melibea56 said:


> Pedir la vez, o el turno , o la tanda, es la acción de preguntar quien es el último, nosotros tambien lo hacemos igual que vosotros, al que está al final, le preguntamos si él es realmente el último y es una forma de asegurarnos que el que tenemos delante nos reconoce por si más adelante hay alguien que pretende colarse y tambien porque a veces hay gente fuera aunque no esté en la cola y entonces nos lo comunican.
> .


Sí, entiendo bien lo que se pretende porque acá preguntamos ¿Dónde termina la fila o la cola? Lo que nunca decimos es la frase 'pedir la vez'.


----------



## melibea56

carlosch said:


> Sí, entiendo bien lo que se pretende porque acá preguntamos ¿Dónde termina la fila o la cola? Lo que nunca decimos es la frase 'pedir la vez'.



Hola Carlos, bueno aquí la expresión "pedir la vez" es algo que también está en desuso, sobretodo con la gente joven, a excepción, supongo de algún pueblo, arraigado a unas formas determinadas de expresión que todavía perduran (en el pueblo donde nacieron mis padres aún se usa), pero yo por ejemplo a un hijo que va a comprar nunca le diria "pide la vez" le diría "pregunta quién es el último"


----------



## VRF

Hola chic@s:

es mi primera participación a este foro de cuestiones culturales que encuentro muuuuy interesante.

Pues bien, yo vivo en España, concretamente en A/La Coruña y sí, efectivamente, todas o practicamente todas las tiendas suelen tener un dispensador de tickets. 

Eso resulta extremadamente cómodo para el cliente y rentable para el negocio. En efecto, mientras esperas, vas mirando las demás cosas que se venden en el negocio y claro, siempre picas.... Además, en las grandes superficies, puedes aprovechar para ir haciendo el resto de la compra mientras esperar tu turno de la pescadería o charcutería ya que, normalmente, hay pantallas en los pasillos centrales para que puedas seguir la "evolución" de la cola y te puedas acercar cuando ya sólo haya un par de personas delante tuya.

En Ginebra, donde he vivido muchos años y donde voy con frecuencia, pasa exactamente lo mismo. También en Francia. Yo pensaba que era algo común a todas partes.


----------



## michita

Se pide la vez, entre otras cosas, para no tener que permanecer en la cola de continuo. Las mujeres de cierta edad saben mucho de esto, porque antes, cuando la compra se hacía en los mercados y había que esperar en todas las tiendas, era una forma de ganar tiempo e ir comprando en otras tiendas donde había menos gente.

Ahora, en las superficies donde no necesitas que todo te lo sirva un dependiente, sólo se pide la vez en aquellos sitios donde no te puedes servir por tí mismo.


----------



## Dandee

No conozco la expresión "pedir la vez", seguramente es propio de algunos países o regiones. Actualmente en Argentina se saca un ticket numerado iguál que acá en Chile. Pero recuerdo que en Argentina, cuando yo era chico no se sacaba número pero se respetaba mucho el orden de llegada (pienso que ahora debe ser iguál). Al entrar a un local comercial uno preguntaba a los presentes quién era el último para saber cuando sería el turno de ser atendido. El vendedor preguntaba ¿a quién le toca? o ¿quién sigue?, nadie se colaba y mejor era no intentarlo porque recibiría al unísono las llamadas de atención de los presentes. Si se daba alguna controversia el mismo vendedor era la autoridad que ponía el orden, con firme decisión y temple de juez resolvía a quién atendería seguídamente. Otra forma de ordenar la secuencia de atención era hacer cola, que también surtía efecto similar.
Aquí en Chile, el orden de llegada no se respeta mucho, nadie pregunta a quién le toca, los vendedores atienden casi a cualquiera, al que les hable primero o al que a ellos se les ocurra sin importarles el orden de llegada o inclusive sabiendo que están atendiendo a un colado. Preguntar quién es el último es casi inútil porque nadie querría reconocer serlo para ocupar un lugar anticipado. Tratar de colarse o de anteponerse a los demás es un ejercicio por demás común, cosa que me fastidia enormemente y me inspira la necesidad de reaccionar regalándoles a los ofensores de mi dignidad un rezo cívico que dudo que alguna vez lo olviden, por eso aquí los tickets numerados son el mejor remedio.


----------



## elirlandes

En el sur de España, no he oído "pedir la vez" nunca. Ahí se dice "pedir número" o "pedir torno" o más bien "*sacar número*".
El vendedor suele preguntar "¿a quién le toca?" o "¿*quién va*?".


----------

